# MoLoCo Buffalo Shay



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

A fellow MLS user just pointed out a new 2 cylinder shay locomotive from Missouri Locomotive Company. Thanks R.W. Marty 
I thought I would inform others here in case they too were not aware of it.
Geewiz, I just realized it has three trucks!

http://moloco.biz/Store/










Andrew


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Simply Gorrrrjus!!


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

As a born & raised Buffalo Boy, I gotta ask what's the meaning of "Buffalo" in MoLoCo Buffalo Shay.

JackM


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

JackM, It was the loco name on one of only two that were built it seems.

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/24503/mo-lo-co-quot-buffalo-shay-quot

Andrew


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Very cool. Presume they will narrow the gauge a bit. Looking on Shay locomotives it was gauged 42". 

Price on website says $1995 (ouch). 

Now if someone would only do a Baldwin geared.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

"Price on website says $1995 (ouch)". I'll second that - but have to admit it *is GORGEOUS!*  Tom


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Now would that not be cool in live steam? Listening Accucraft?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

The boiler is kind of small but in live steam I would be interested, Shay lover that I am.
Best,
Tom


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

More info...

http://www.finescalerr.com/smf/index.php?topic=2643.0










Andrew


----------

